# Black Cherry finish



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm looking for some color options for a true black cherry finish for some office furniture. So far I have this BEHR color Rich Mahogany 710B-7. I was thinking about using that color in an oil paint then tone it with black where I want black to be then burn it with wool and clear it. Also have one piece where the top will be finished in a straight mirror black. Not sure yet on what I will do for the top.



Anyone done any black cherry or mirror black finishes? Got pics?


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you going for a really dark colour? might want to have a custom tint, the swatches usually end up looking too light in my experience doing similar things... i might also be misunderstanding what you need.

In a similar vein, I've often had to custom match dark "tudor brown" paints and stains because swatches just dont get the right shade or darkness...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jack

Wouldnt you be better off working with stain than paint?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

My first thought as well Scott.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Jack
> 
> Wouldnt you be better off working with stain than paint?


I'm starting with white XIM NT


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ARC said:


> Are you going for a really dark colour? might want to have a custom tint, the swatches usually end up looking too light in my experience doing similar things... i might also be misunderstanding what you need.
> 
> In a similar vein, I've often had to custom match dark "tudor brown" paints and stains because swatches just dont get the right shade or darkness...


Black cherry has black overtones but still reveal cherry through it. This will end up looking dark black with some deep cherry reveal, more reveal in certain light.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I need to take a look at Glidden's Master pallet. The massive book of colors that sits behind the counter. The BEHR color is close for a base color but there has to be something closer to a real black cherry from the grocery store. Haven't seen any new decks from BM in a while. Maybe they have something. Unfortunately their Color Capture colors have all been off true color when viewed from the iPhone, surpringly because the technology is there to have them match. They could even provide filters for simulating colors under different light if they wanted on an iPhone.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its very difficult to do in an opaque. Cherry and mahogany have such richness and depth, characterized by grain tone variation. You might get lucky and catch one or two tones, but it will still look painted. That is why I wondered if working with raw wood grain and stain would be a better option. Dye stain can make just about any species look like whatever you want. 

Be sure to post up pics, you will probably end up with a cool effect, just dont expect it to look like wood!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

It needs to look like those almost painted kitchen cabinets that get toned out so much they darn near look painted. Deep rich color. 

I might suggest a black leather finish under glass for the desktop. Still thinking...


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Cherry Chocolate by ACE.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Dan. We have ACE local. I'll check it out.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I dem does believe they call this stuff Faux Painting? Hire a pro.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Break out the graining tool.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Just did something similar. First painted a red color. Then tinted poly with transtint with reddish/brown and black. Worked great. Enough red base coat comes out yet still dark. Candy!


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Roadog said:


> Just did something similar. First painted a red color. Then tinted poly with transtint with reddish/brown and black. Worked great. Enough red base coat comes out yet still dark. Candy!


Any pics?


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

*stain*

Sikkens has water based stain and a variety or color, worth looking at. It doesn't hurt to practice with it a bit. It dries fast, but killer results.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ejs said:


> Sikkens has water based stain and a variety or color, worth looking at. It doesn't hurt to practice with it a bit. It dries fast, but killer results.


Im going over white primer but I have tossed around the idea of doing a red mahogany Zar graining base to allow for some Zar wiping stain. It has a bit of a sheen to it and if I go that route that sheen will help me burn out my finish easier with more control. I'll end up getting it to look like wood but I have not nailed down that process yet in my head. I've done similar projects but not this dark.

The effect will be like this pic below. Notice how sanding the purple paint reveled the green. I'll perform the same burn with wool but not reveal that much of the underlying color.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Just my two cents-- You may find that for the richness and deep color you are looking for, you might need more than one pass. Also,choose your base coat wisely, it needs to have some red in it if cherry is what you're after.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Just my two cents-- You may find that for the richness and deep color you are looking for, you might need more than one pass. Also,choose your base coat wisely, it needs to have some red in it if cherry is what you're after.


Agree, I'm still hung up on the base color but I do know this will be toned out in black because the pieces need to have an overall black look.


----------

